# Beware of the following place!!!



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought a trailer off of ebay from a place in Paris, Virginia back in Oct. of "08" and the previous owner still has not sent me the title. This is the story. I won the bid and we agreed I would meet at her farm, she doesn't live there. My family made the 3 hour drive with me and when we got there she was no where to be found. I looked the trailer over and wasn't overly impressed but, a deal is a deal. Her grounds keeper came out and handed me a cell phone that he was talking to her with. She told me that she couldn't make it, take the trailer, and as soon as I posted my feedback on ebay she would get paid. Once that was done she would mail me the title. After the put air in one of the tires that was flat and taped a couple of wires together for the lights I was on my way. She claimed that her assistant had mailed when I first called her about it back in Dec. It wasn't until Jan. 09 that she emailed me a copy of the registration and now she won't return any of my calls or emails. All I want is the title so I can put it in my name. I explained to her several times that I use this trailer to take my 6yr. old daughter's horse to where she takes her lessons and still no response. I don't feel that I am out of line and have been very patient with her but, my patients have ran out. Anyone else who may know of this place BEWARE before you deal with her. Oh yea, she told me she was a lawyer, you would think she'd be more proffesional wouldn't you. I am open to any comments that anyone may have.:-(


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have a bill of sale? or anything in writing? I don't know how it works where you live but here I believe if you have that you can go to a tag agency or contact the state tax commission about getting the title transferred. It's worth checking into anyhow


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You can apply for a duplicate title. Not a problem as long as there is not a lein on the trailer.


----------



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I have already went to the DMV with my reciept and copy of the registration and they told me that the state of Va. requires a title before you can transfer ownership. I did call the Va. DMV and they told to print out a form and how to apply for a duplicate title. It's just going to take a while due to all of the procedures you have to go through. My main reason for the post I made was let others know to be careful if they are going to be dealing with this lady and her barn.


----------



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

Great news!!! The women I bought the trailer from contacted me the other day and met with me today to refund my money and take the trailer back. She was very apologetic and explained that she had intrusted her assistant at the time to handle everything. Either way, I am a happy camper and in market to purchase a trailer again.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

close2prfct said:


> Do you have a bill of sale? or anything in writing? I don't know how it works where you live but here I believe if you have that you can go to a tag agency or contact the state tax commission about getting the title transferred. It's worth checking into anyhow


Under 26' or 24' in Oklahoma, horse trailers are not tagged or titled. They're considered a recreational trailer and no tag required. 

Thats why trailer theft in Oklahoma runs so rampid.


----------

